# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Czy ze mną wszystko ok?

## Konrad2001

Witam.
Z góry przepraszam za błędy jeśli jakieś są.
Mam 12 lat i aktualnie uczęszczam do szóstej klasy sp.Dzisiaj miałem bardzo ciężki dzień w szkole,od ósmej rano lekcje potem dodatkowe zajęcia.Od 5 godziny lekcyjnej we wszystkich toaletach poza damskimi coś poszło...Nie wiem dokładnie co w każdym bądź razie nie ważne.Na 6 lekcji (W-F) poczułem potrzebę wyjścia do toalety,nie mogłem tego zrobić.Duma nie pozwalała mi wejść do damskiej toalety,stwierdziłem że przemęczę się na tej lekcji.Nadeszła następna,pęcherz z biegiem ćwiczeń bolał mnie coraz bardziej.Po jej ukończeniu czekały na mnie zajęcia dodatkowe w tej samej szkole.Po dwóch godzinach angielskich byłem już tak skulony że nie byłem skłonny do dalszej współpracy.Nie chciałem powiedzieć nauczycielce o co tak naprawdę chodzi,tłumaczyłem się bólem brzucha.Ledwo żywy siedziałem tak mnie wykrzywiało,zwolniłem się z treningów po godzinnych o 17 i ruszyłem czym prędzej do domu.Po pół godzinnej przechadzce doszedłem do zajezdni autobusowej gdzie czekał już na mnie autobus.Majtki miałem już mokre,mimo tego że widziałem na budowie obok toi toi musiałem zrezygnować.Wszedłem do autobusu zająłem miejsce i wierciłem się ze skrzyżowanymi nogami niesamowicie.Dostawałem dreszczy,czułem że pod tyłkiem cały czas zbiera mi się wilgoć a nawet nie wiedziałem kiedy to następowało.Przy najbliższym przystanku wysiadłem i oceniłem czy coś widać.Widać było koszmarnie,byłem załamany,w dodatku ból w ogóle nie ustępował.Do mojego osiedla miałem z jakieś 200m doliczając drogę sięgającą 600m do mojego domu.Szedłem i szedłem,czułem taką bezwładność w dole brzucha.Wchodząc na osiedle ból był nie do wytrzymania.Musiałem iść skulony kiedy byłem wyprostowany ból napierał niesamowicie.Coś mnie nagle zatrzymało,nie mogłem się po prostu ruszyć.Poczułem bezwład w dole brzucha i mimo tego że zdawało mi się iż trzymam leciało mi po nogach... Najpierw powoli drobne strużki się rozchodziły a przy próbie mocniejszego zaciśnięcia ból mnie powalił.Nie mogłem ponownie zacisnąć mięśnia.Z małych strużek zrobiły się ogromne strumienie.Stałem jak wryty przez około 2 minuty w miejscu robiąc pod sobą kałużę.Kilka sekund później było po wszystkim,jeansy miałem całe mokre. Zaciągnąłem czapkę na czoło owinąłem się kapturem i chciałem dyskretnie wrócić do domu.Myślałem że spalę się ze wstydu,w świetle lamp samochodowych spodnie mi całe błyszczały,ludzie się za mną oglądali.Najgorsze były dla mnie momenty w chwili wymijania się.Wszedłem do domu i dzięki Bogu po kryjomemu schowałem się do łazienki.Byłem przemarznięty.Dyskretnie obmyłem spodnie,bieliznę,buty i skarpetki a potem sam się oporządziłem.
Rodzicom nic nie powiedziałem ponieważ nie wyobrażam sobie tak się upokorzyć.
Martwię się o siebie ponieważ dla mnie to nienormalne że jako dwunastolatek nie potrafię utrzymać w niektórym momencie moczu,czy coś mi dolega?
Jak sobie poradzić z tym wstydem?
Proszę o odpowiedź pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przecież bardzo ci się chciało. To normalne. Miałeś tak jeszcze kiedyś?

----------

